# Cassie and Luna's Ongoing Picture Thread



## Cassie and luna

Entire cage


----------



## FaeryBee

*Luna is an adorable baby girl! 💚💚

How large is her cage? Length, Width and Height?

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*

*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*It is not recommended to have mirrors in your bird's cage as interacting with the mirror can contribute to your budgie becoming aggressive and/or territorial.
Additionally, some budgies will begin regurgitating to the mirror to the point where they actually become malnourished. You would be better off to give her shredding toys instead.
Again, please check the link :
Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------



## Cassie and luna

Hello,

I have a few branch like perches at the top of her cage. I am planning on buying more but currently in a hard lockdown in sydney so avoiding any unnecessary shopping.

Do you perhaps have any tips for what Australian trees I may be able to harvest branches from instead. Budgies are native so surely I should have some good options? I just don't want to accidently bring home something poisonous due to ignorance.

I think the cage is 22 by 18 by 14. Is this too small?


----------



## FaeryBee

*It would be better if the cage were wider as budgies fly horizontally. For now, it's fine.
I'm assuming you will be giving your budgie out-of-cage time in a bird safe room when she is older.

You can check for safe woods on this link:
Safe Natural Wood for Budgies

You should be able to find Australian Laurel and Eucalyptus nearby, correct?

1. Do not use trees that you suspect were sprayed with pesticide or that come from areas near roadways or industrial buildings
2. Wash the branches using Dawn Dish Detergent and water or a solution of 50/50 Bleach/Water and rinse thoroughly
3. Air dry completely in full sunlight OR
4. Bake branches at 200 degrees for a minimum of 30 minutes*


----------



## Cassie and luna




----------



## FaeryBee

*For safety, I suggest you put the playground up on a table or other flat piece of furniture rather than encouraging Luna to be near the floor.*


----------



## Cassie and luna

This isn't Luna, it is my other budgie but it's too cute not to share 

Chairs are clearly for budgies not people 🥰


----------



## FaeryBee

*Adorable! 

I can change the title of this thread to "Cassie and Luna's Ongoing Picture" Thread if you'd like.*


----------



## Cassie and luna

Ok sure

I can't wait til my girls grow in their flight feathers. It is gonna be so fun to see them zooming around 😍


----------



## Cassie and luna




----------



## FaeryBee

*Interesting how they are both scrunching over as they sleep. LOL
Do you have swings in the cage for both of them?*


----------



## Cassie and luna

Scrunching over and making fat face. They look so funny.

I have one swing but since Luna is the first budgie ever that can't figure out how to balance on the swing it gets ignored and they like those little twists of sisal rope instead.


----------



## Cassie and luna

My girl is becoming so confident. She has never been out after work before only in bright daylight hours. Her wings keep quivering and twitching she is so eager to fly


----------



## FaeryBee

*What a brave little girl!! *


----------



## Cassie and luna

I can get so close to my brave ladies now. Even with my phone


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, they're adorable~ what sweet brave girls


----------



## FaeryBee

*They are PRECIOUS!!*


----------



## Cassie and luna

Aren't they? I think their colouring compliments one another. In this pic they are fluffy and calm not flat feathers like they used to be. Progress is slow but it is there 😅


----------



## Cassie and luna

While one plays the other watches. Calm versus mental personalities.


----------



## Cassie and luna

Luna has put herself under the cage. Do you think she will be able to use the ladder to go home?


----------



## FaeryBee

*She probably can if she figures out how to get on it.
If not, you may have to try to coax her onto your hand and then move her up.*


----------



## Cassie and luna

She nearly got there but couldn't quite figure it out


----------



## FaeryBee

*Probably because of the cover on the cage bars...
Remove the cover and she should be able to climb up the outside of the bars and into the door.*


----------



## Cody

Even if she climbs the ladder she will not be able to get to the door of the cage because the ladder does not reach it. Will she hop on the ladder and allow you to place her at the cage door?


----------



## Cassie and luna

I ended up getting her to step up onto a small ladder and she stayed on it while I transported her into a cage.

She is becoming such a good bird. Not the skittish wild birdo I brought home.


----------



## FaeryBee

Cody said:


> Even if she climbs the ladder she will not be able to get to the door of the cage because the ladder does not reach it. Will she hop on the ladder and allow you to place her at the cage door?


*
When my budgies are on the shelf of the cage or the floor and climb up the ladder and the ladder ends, they then simply move over to the outside of the cage bars and climb them until they get to the door of the cage where they can hop in. *



Cassie and luna said:


> I ended up getting her to step up onto a small ladder and she stayed on it while I transported her into a cage.
> 
> She is becoming such a good bird. Not the skittish wild birdo I brought home.


*Luna is becoming such a brave little girl and learning every day!*


----------



## Cassie and luna

This morning I noticed one of their toys was a ripped up mess so I replaced it with a fresh one. Luna came hopping over to see what I was doing. 

Of course she ultimately decided she hated what I was doing and flapped away. It was a really cool moment though. I can't believe after so long with virtually no progress things have just started to click literally over night. 

Maybe it is like you say and they have finally realised I don't grab them or harm or hurt or try to eat them. I just happen to live there too


----------



## FaeryBee

*She's beginning to accept you as part of her "flock"!*


----------



## Cassie and luna

That would be really nice 🥰


----------



## Cassie and luna

Some evening preening between lurvely ladies


----------



## Cody

Such sweet pictures.


----------



## Cassie and luna

I can't wait til they can fly. I hate taking pics from the back and they just look absolutely mutilated. Such a harsh clip. Only one budgie can fly back to her home 🤦‍♀️

I don't ever want to inhibit their ability to fly again even though I am a bit jealous 🤣

If people want a pet that can't fly why buy a bird 🤯


----------



## FaeryBee

*Such great pictures of Cassie and Luna!*


----------



## StarlingWings

They're precious!


----------



## Cassie and luna

They are the cutest together. This morning Luna hopped over to the other budgie lady and picked a molted feather off her beak, cos it got stuck.


----------



## Cassie and luna

STUNNING. I am a very lucky human


----------



## Cassie and luna

Finally out and about in the evening!


----------



## Cassie and luna

Sorry it is a super blurry shot but my first pic of my girl in flight so had to share. They both fly across the room to their old cage for some reason


----------



## Cassie and luna

Swapped out the swing and one girl is finally onto it. She even used it as a bed last night. And my other scruffy lass in the background


----------



## StarlingWings

They're so cute!!


----------



## Cassie and luna

VERY cute. I love seeing the blue and yellow of the underside of her wings as she flies. I can't wait til my green and gold baby catches up with the moulting. 

It will be beautiful to view, and my ears will be spared all the flock calling 🙅‍♀️


----------



## Cassie and luna

Someone is jealous cos she doesn't know how to balance on a swing 😨


----------



## FaeryBee

*Does she have a swing of her very own? She'll quickly learn to balance on one. *


----------



## Cassie and luna

Now I know they prefer this swing over the old one I will pick a second one up at the store next time I am there for Luna bird.


----------



## Cassie and luna

Singing herself to sleep for an arvo nap on top of her cage 🥰


----------



## Cody

She is so pretty I love her coloring.


----------



## Cassie and luna

She is a cutie. I thought she was blue when I got her but there is some green through her feathers too. I think maybe she is cobalt? I don't really care her mutation is called "pretty" to me 😍


----------



## StarlingWings

If you’re interested she looks like a cobalt golden face budgie 😉 They both are so pretty and that’s an adorable photo. I can tell they’re having a great time.


----------



## Cassie and luna

Omg,

Suddenly my ladies are on the same swing for bed and none to happy about it 

I will run out for a second one tomorrow but right now there is a lot of swearing 😬


----------



## Cassie and luna

A few weeks ago I feared I had cagebound budgies because I had to wait hours for someone to peak out




























. Now I struggle to keep them in!


----------



## FaeryBee

*They look quite happy!*


----------



## Cassie and luna

Haha I bought frozen little statues and now they just run and fly and scream and chirp nonstop.


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm so glad they're doing so well. They're obviously very happy living with you


----------



## Cassie and luna

Actually a couple of days ago someone reversed their car into the side of my place so hard I had to go out later and sweep up bits of glass and plastic. My flock and I were still asleep and it was a godawful noise.

I thought they would be skinny little statues all day but they didn't seem bothered at all. So I think they are feeling pretty darn secure and confident.


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm sorry to hear that; I hope your property is ok and if not that their insurance is taking care of the repair costs. Meanwhile, its good to hear the girls are doing well despite these disturbances. It's a sure sign they feel safe in their home


----------



## Cassie and luna

Haha omg Luna still needs a couple more feathers to get a good height to fly properly. Tonight she landed on the couch with me cos she was trying to stay high off the floor. I thought she would flee for her life when she noticed me there, but she hopped closer. 

I had a good chat to her, she was busy trying to figure out how to get home but she wasn't bothered by me at all. She got very close to me.

I find it strange that even though I stopped trying to tame my birds they still seem to be slowly becoming more tame naturally.


----------



## StarlingWings

Cassie and luna said:


> I find it strange that even though I stopped trying to tame my birds they still seem to be slowly becoming more tame naturally.


That's actually the key to a lot of what people call "taming" that is really just building bonds of trust and familiarity


----------



## Cassie and luna

That's good to know. Maybe I am not so naive when I hope I can let my birds do their own thing and eventually they will hang with me 🥰

Before I purchased a budgie I was reading this forum and others. When I walked into the pet store I was determined to buy a healthy looking bird and a flight cage.

The staff actually talked me out of a larger investment. I don't fully understand why. They convinced me the small cage I initially returned home with was adequate for my girl.

Even a few months ago I approached a breeder about buying a bird. At that time his ads only revealed small cages, when I inquired about a flight cage he was unfamiliar with that term.

So I am very grateful I found a community of people that gently encouraged me towards obtaining the environment my birds need to thrive.

It is truly beautiful to find people who care about tiny, busy little birds. It is truly beautiful to watch my birds become actual birds.

I am saddened though that so many humans and birds never get that chance because it is habit to listen to the "experts"

You should all feel good because I know the education you have offered me has prevented my budgies from spending their life in a small cage eating boring seed mix.

Xxoo


----------



## Cassie and luna




----------



## Cody

Such a sweet picture, she looks beautiful.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Awesome picture!!*


----------



## Cassie and luna

I wasn't sure who reversed into my place the other morning. This evening I took out a bag of rubbish. I held the door open for my neighbours, it was incredibly awkward and I wondered why.

Then I stepped outside and saw their car matched the description I saw when I peered out of the blinds, including the partial licence plate I was able to remember. 

Their vehicle has rear damage as well. I got them!

😎


----------



## StarlingWings

Oh boy… 👀


----------



## FaeryBee

*Did you confront them about the accident? I'm interested in how you have or are going to handle it from here!*


----------



## Cassie and luna

They disappeared inside too quick!
I snapped a photo of the damage to their vehicle and sent it off to strata. I reported the incident last week to them along with the description I had at the time.

So I will see what happens next!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hopefully the insurance company will be able to handle it all with no problems for you!*


----------



## Cassie and luna

It would actually have been nice if they had approached me about it. Maybe even apologise for scaring me into needing a new pair of pants!


----------



## Cassie and luna

Two pretty birds having cucumber on a hot Aussie day


----------



## Cassie and luna

Today I knocked off work early because it was dead and I decided i preferred to go home and spend time with my birds rather than collect overtime.

I filled a shallow bowl with an inch or so of water, threw in a scattering of spinach and rocket. Popped it on top of the budgie cage and scattered a few pieces of fresh cucumber around.

I released them and they scurried as quick as they could to bathe, peck at the bowl of leaves, lick the cucumber. Screaming and hopping and flying the whole time.

They later retreated into their cage and I replaced their food bowl with fresh seed and crumble. My fingers passing by my happily perched and chirping budgies got a quick preen along the way.

Even so people at work insist I need to hone the bird taming skills. I think my hands off approach is slowly encouraging them to feel safe. They appear very well adjusted. I can't feel bad for having healthy little featherballs that enjoy their lives and gradually choose to share that joy with me.

I didn't get any pics sorry because I was too busy grinning


----------



## srirachaseahawk

Bird baths for the win


----------



## StarlingWings

It absolutely sounds like they’re getting very much used to you as a third flock member 😛 They sound so adorable!


----------



## FaeryBee

*You, Cassie and Luna are all doing great! Enjoy the journey with them.*


----------



## Cassie and luna

Somebody loves their first experience of baby bok choy.


----------



## StarlingWings

How adorable  It seems that she's figured it out well how delicious bok choy is 🤣


----------



## Cassie and luna

Broccoli time!


----------



## StarlingWings

Your girls are so good at eating their veggies


----------



## Cassie and luna

They love veggies!

I can hardly believe it when people say they have spent the last year or so trying to introduce fresh veg to their birdo.


----------



## Cody

So cute, they really do look like 2 little dinosaurs with their broccoli.


----------



## Cassie and luna

They usually attack veggie very friendly like. Sometimes though they do bird swearing, and I don't comprehend why, they get enough to satisfy a macaw 😓


----------



## Cassie and luna

Snow pea time ☺


----------



## Cassie and luna

Hi!

I have been off work over new years and providing lots of fresh veg. One birdo has some veggie dried onto the beak. I have not seen that before. 

Will the bird wash in the water bowl or should I do something?

Thanks


----------



## StarlingWings

It’ll wash off  Also my girl sometimes rubs her beak on her perch to get a seed hull or a feather stuck on there off so I suspect it may come off like that too!


----------



## Cassie and luna

I see them rubbing their beaks but it is crusted on there good.

Looks like it is a snowy Australian Christmas after cauliflower.


----------

